# More on Karat refining with HCL + Cl



## Paige (May 18, 2007)

Weighed gold first. .69 grams. Heated in HCL + Cl. Had Cu in solution and AgCl powder. Gold weighed .48 grams when dry. Very brittle. Looking more like pure gold.

Less Cu than 1st try. About the same AgCl.

Seems to be a purification step to putting gold in solution. ?

What do the masters think?

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (May 18, 2007)

Paige,

I would have inquarted the karat gold before going into the HCl-Cl. This serves two purposes. 

1) It removes most of the base metals and silver impurities.


2) It get's the gold in a powder form which is easier for the HCl-Cl to digest.

How many 'washes' of HCl-Cl did you do? Typically I do several small extractions and combined the smaller extractions then dilute, filter, and percipitate the gold with SMB. Does the solution test positive for gold with stannous chloride? Part of the lost weight may be gold.


Steve


----------



## Paige (May 18, 2007)

I had ordered a 2 pound bar of tin from "Midway" to make the stannous chloride. Yesterday, I received an empty envelope. The bar broke thru their cheap packing and fell on some post office floor.

I was so DAMN mad.

I don't know if solder (tin/ag) will work. Having to locate another supplier of tin.

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (May 18, 2007)

I'll send you some with you BDG order. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## P_CARROLL (May 18, 2007)

Htere is a company called fine powder that sells tin powder by the pound. www.finepowder.com plan on ordering some mtself to make stannis chloride for gold detection.


----------



## P_CARROLL (May 18, 2007)

Htere is a company called fine powder that sells tin powder by the pound. www.finepowder.com plan on ordering some mtself to make stannis chloride for gold detection.here is the link for the ebay auction


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-LB-325-Mesh-Pure-Metal-TIN-Powder-Sn-99-7_W0QQitemZ7587786768QQihZ017QQcategoryZ29402QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lazersteve (May 18, 2007)

That where I got mine.


----------

